# Spain On Strike



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Today Thursday march 29 ,is a national day of strikes in Spain.
Don't run to low on fuel,garages may be closed.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Hogan. I was just about to head off into Murcia, will leave it till tomorrow. I haven't been bothering with the news lately so I didn't know about the strikes, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

there is panic buying over here because of talk of shortages due to an inpending strike.

cabby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What is the reason for the strike.

Dave p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Discontent with the conservative government and their handling, or not, of the crisis. Same as the rest of Europe, Alan.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

DONT panic (this is not the UK) mainly public sector workers .Been out and about this morning just like any other day garages open etc,,,there may be a few marches in the cities it will be all over tomorrow.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> What is the reason for the strike.
> 
> Dave p


They are striking about the bad economy...................... and striking is gonna make it better...??? :roll:

Ray.


----------

